# I have 34 followers on Reddit, but I don’t really know if that’s impressive?



## Sodasats20 (Nov 26, 2022)

I’ve been on Reddit for about a month, and I’ve posted countless memes and snarky comment quips. I checked my status and saw I have 34 followers. Now I’ve always heard that getting followers on Reddit is extremely difficult, but I don’t wanna seem like I’m bragging. So is it actually impressive?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 26, 2022)

No amount of followers on any site is impressive and anyone that says otherwise needs to spend more time IRL where you can do things that actually matter.

So case in point: it's fine to feel good about it but don't feel PROUD of it because it honestly just doesn't matter to anyone but you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2022)

It's the same way I have 304 watchers on FA. To me personally it doesn't matter how many or how few follows me. I will do my thing, and if people like that shit then all the power to them.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

I just see the numbers of people who follow me go up and think. Oh, another one. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 26, 2022)

not impressive especially considering reddit's follow feature sucks

i wouldn't say that followers "don't matter" though. popularity is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

Rayd said:


> not impressive especially considering reddit's follow feature sucks
> 
> i wouldn't say that followers "don't matter" though. popularity is one hell of a drug.


You're right about that. I've really gotta keep reminding myself of that. I'm not that popular yet, at least I don't think so. I don't wanna let it get into my head.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2022)

Rayd said:


> not impressive especially considering reddit's follow feature sucks
> 
> i wouldn't say that followers "don't matter" though. popularity is one hell of a drug.


That it is, and sadly I see it go to a lot of people's heads.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

I can't believe anyone can seriously discuss this.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I can't believe anyone can seriously discuss this.


Well... Huh. Fair point


----------



## Rayd (Nov 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> That it is, and sadly I see it go to a lot of people's heads.


popularity (when managed correctly) can be a very strong antidepressant. an unhealthy one, but an antidepressant nonetheless. unfortunately there are often times where it can become an entire person's being and they become very self-centered and insufferable, which.. in an ego driven fandom like the furry fandom, is incredibly common.

i've seen people sell and wear their own merch of their fursona on it. i'll leave it at that one very tame example.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 26, 2022)

Rayd said:


> popularity (when managed correctly) can be a very strong antidepressant. an unhealthy one, but an antidepressant nonetheless. unfortunately there are often times where it can become an entire person's being and they become very self-centered and insufferable, which.. in an ego driven fandom like the furry fandom, is incredibly common.
> 
> i've seen people sell and wear their own merch of their fursona on it. i'll leave it at that one very tame example.



I’m not really posting this as saying I want to be popular, I don’t really care. I was literally just seeing a “who tf follows me on Reddit?” Memes and posts saying how unusual/hard it is to get a decent number of follows there. I was just intrigued as to why this is said i guess lol.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 26, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> I was just intrigued as to why this is said i guess lol.


it was a general statement. if it was directed at you i would have replied to you. but the reason it's "hard" to get follows on reddit is because most people don't generally use reddit like a social media platform, so they either don't know the follow feature is a thing, or simply don't care enough to follow people.


----------

